# PS3 on VGA



## amruth kiran (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay first of all didn't know which thread to put this in, so sorry if its the wrong one.

So I've had the ps3 for sometime now and I've played it on my plasma TV happily, but I  was hoping to try it out on the PC monitor in my room.
The monitor is a 20" Acer VGA though, I know its not the best but I've got my reasons.

Simple search showed me that HDMI to VGA cables are out there and are cheap, but many forums including the PS forum said that digital to analog output can't be done without an external convertor box,

But I've seen many people who have done the same with out a convertor.

So I was hoping to find someone here who has done it, please tell me how!
Also to connect a basic 2.1 speaker (RCA) to it too.
Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2014)

PS3 outputs it's signals in HDCP format or High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection.. VGA only monitors do not support HDCP and therefore, you cannot use your HDMI to VGA cable.. Going for an external converter, make sure that the converter also supports HDCP, otherwise it wont work..

PS: provide the actual model of your Acer monitor, so i might take a look if it supports HDCP or not


----------



## amruth kiran (Nov 30, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> PS3 outputs it's signals in HDCP format or High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection.. VGA only monitors do not support HDCP and therefore, you cannot use your HDMI to VGA cable.. Going for an external converter, make sure that the converter also supports HDCP, otherwise it wont work..
> 
> PS: provide the actual model of your Acer monitor, so i might take a look if it supports HDCP or not


Thanks for the quick reply, 
But i thought HDCP content like movies were the only ones which won't be played and the games would work?
Either way my monitor is the Acer X173 LCD
The manual doesn't show anything about HDCP compatibility ...

Also screen size is not 20" I think its 17" or 19".. Its also not Full HD. . max is 1280x1080.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 30, 2014)

VGA carries analog signal AFAIK and HDMI/DVI is digital. It won't work. 
I have tried this with my HP 1440x900 monitor which supports VGA, DVI-D with HDCP, Nothing worked: HDMI to DVI-D, HDMI to VGA. I even turned resolution to 720p and 480p by putting it side by side with my full HD monitor, but still blank. No signal. I think its due to some issue with resolution or refresh rate because same cables (HDMI to DVI and HDMI to VGA) works fine when used with my GPU's HDMI port at 480p/720p and even 1080p.

You can use a TV tuner if you desperately want to play using RCA to VGA output but it looks pathetic. I have tried that as well
here's the screenshot i took, running RDR on my PS3, TV tuner : internal avermedia averTVgo

*scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/543025_3984549781656_1407364368_n.jpg?oh=a4ac2fcbc1f894d57a555487ba0e465d&oe=55152FBB


----------



## amruth kiran (Nov 30, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> VGA carries analog signal AFAIK and HDMI/DVI is digital. It won't work.
> I have tried this with my HP 1440x900 monitor which supports VGA, DVI-D with HDCP, Nothing worked: HDMI to DVI-D, HDMI to VGA. I even turned resolution to 720p and 480p by putting it side by side with my full HD monitor, but still blank. No signal. I think its due to some issue with resolution or refresh rate because same cables (HDMI to DVI and HDMI to VGA) works fine when used with my GPU's HDMI port at 480p/720p and even 1080p.
> 
> You can use a TV tuner if you desperately want to play using RCA to VGA output but it looks pathetic. I have tried that as well
> ...


I cannot thank you enough man!
I've looked everywhere to scratch this itch of mine, finally I can go to sleep knowing there is no way unless I buy a new monitor with HDCP/HDMI..
Thanks a lot.!
But I've wondered how some monitors with VGA are capable of running it (no audio) and some aren't.? 
If VGA is obsolete, HDCP shouldn't exist too.( in old monitors)


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 8, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> I cannot thank you enough man!
> I've looked everywhere to scratch this itch of mine, finally I can go to sleep knowing there is no way unless I buy a new monitor with HDCP/HDMI..
> Thanks a lot.!
> But I've wondered how some monitors with VGA are capable of running it (no audio) and some aren't.?
> If VGA is obsolete, HDCP shouldn't exist too.( in old monitors)



Xbox can be used with vga monitors using xbox vga HD cable. it uses the same fat analog signal port used by RCA cables on the xbox. Ps3 on vga shouldn't be possible unless monitor is also capable of accepting digital signals via its vga port.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 10, 2014)

But digital signals can't be accessed on VGA .
Unless converted.. Right? 
VGA is analog, it can't handle a digital signal.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 11, 2014)

Just buy a HD tv tuner. the one's that have hdmi input. 
Very cheap 
Amazon.in: Buy AVER TV CAPTURE HD (H727) Online at Low Prices in India | AVerMedia Reviews & Ratings


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 13, 2014)

Holy hell.. 9k to basically stop playing on my plasma to a computer screen? Sure.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

lel, at 9k you could buy a new better monitor alltogether, like a FHD one from Dell


----------



## Abhi191 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, you can easily use one of these converters - HDMI-VGA Converter. It cost a lot less now, I bought it a year ago.
I use the same for my PS4 and it works flawlessly, with no lag or any other issues. For the audio I use the headphone jack in the controller itself but I think ps3 controller does not have that, so you can try this too - HDMI-VGA with audio, i am sure it will work fine too.

P.S. - I had asked the same question long time back, but still took the plunge and bought this device and was surprised pleasantly..


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 3, 2015)

Abhi191 said:


> Hi, you can easily use one of these converters - HDMI-VGA Converter. It cost a lot less now, I bought it a year ago.
> I use the same for my PS4 and it works flawlessly, with no lag or any other issues. For the audio I use the headphone jack in the controller itself but I think ps3 controller does not have that, so you can try this too - HDMI-VGA with audio, i am sure it will work fine too.
> 
> P.S. - I had asked the same question long time back, but still took the plunge and bought this device and was surprised pleasantly..


Well I took your advice and well it didn't go as planned. Ordered the same one as the link said , and today hooked it up to my monitor.
Used my HDTV to set the resolution of my monitor ( not even 720p) , and after connecting shows the infamous " black screen". 
So basically digital to analog using a simple 300rs cable won't work.


----------



## Abhi191 (Jan 5, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> Well I took your advice and well it didn't go as planned. Ordered the same one as the link said , and today hooked it up to my monitor.
> Used my HDTV to set the resolution of my monitor ( not even 720p) , and after connecting shows the infamous " black screen".
> So basically digital to analog using a simple 300rs cable won't work.



That's strange.. because the same cable works flawlessly for me..!!
My monitor screen resolution is 1440X900 and im able to play at 720p without any issues..!!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 5, 2015)

Abhi191 said:


> That's strange.. because the same cable works flawlessly for me..!!
> My monitor screen resolution is 1440X900 and im able to play at 720p without any issues..!!


Well my max resolution is 1280x1024 so not even 720p. Maybe that's why?
The ps3 allows me set min of 576i resolution, and still doesn't work. 
Maybe your monitor is HDCP enabled.



Abhi191 said:


> That's strange.. because the same cable works flawlessly for me..!!
> My monitor screen resolution is 1440X900 and im able to play at 720p without any issues..!!


----------

